# Motherboard not detecting PCI-E video cards



## xBruce88x (Dec 1, 2011)

My friend just got the rest of his parts in today for his new build. the parts are, In Win Griffin, 8GB red Rip Jaws, Gigabyte HD 6850, Core i5 2500k, and the mobo is an Asus p8z68-v lx, and the psu is a TX650 from corsair.

We've tried everything we could think of to get the 6850 to work. we even used the 4pin molex to 6pin pci-e even though his power supply has 2 6+2pin connectors. So when we weren't able to get that to work, we decided to put a 9500GT that we KNOW works (bought it from Radical Edward a while back) and it didn't even spin up the fan on it. So this has me thinking bad MOBO. We even tried a bios update just for the lulz... and well no luck on that either. Any ideas like bios settings, etc? We bought it at a microcenter so hopefully we can just exchange it and hopefully they wont charge us for it.

Id also like to point out... the thing likes to reset A LOT after you apply any settings in the bios or change any hardware... the thing powers on 2 or 3 times... doing some kinda tests maybe? it did 3 or 4 resets after the bios flash as well... but it is working.. we're browsing the web and such with win7 running just fine... it does seem a bit sluggish but i think that's the old temporary hard drive we're using at the moment.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 1, 2011)

Make sure the UEFI is set to init PCI-E first


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 1, 2011)

try to set the bios into default first
and set the pciex as 1st display
or try to set the pciex as 1st display without placing the card then shutdown, put the card and boot it


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

pretty sure its a bad mobo. even if pcie isnt initialised, "something" would happen. best to RMA that biotch.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 1, 2011)

RMA the board. btarunr had a brand new dud board recently (would boot, but wouldn't OC even the slightest MHz even though it was marketed as an "extreme" board), I think that's what's happened-ish here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> RMA the board. btarunr had a brand new dud board recently (would boot, but wouldn't OC even the slightest MHz even though it was marketed as an "extreme" board), I think that's what's happened-ish here.



its happened to me. apparently asus has gone down the drain. my RMA board sucks so much, i cant even do a 10% overclock :/


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bad board. I personally only purchase MSI boards, but for some reason I keep ending up with Asus ones as well. 

Good to hear my old 9500GT is still kicking.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had an issue somewhat like this but turned out to be too much pressure on the cpu socket.if your using something other than the stock cooler loosen it up a bit and see if that helps


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> pretty sure its a bad mobo. even if pcie isnt initialised, "something" would happen. best to RMA that biotch.


Yea I figured at the least it would show up as an "unknown device" in the task manager. Or the fan on the 9500GT would turn on.



theJesus said:


> Make sure the UEFI is set to init PCI-E first





micropage7 said:


> try to set the bios into default first
> and set the pciex as 1st display
> or try to set the pciex as 1st display without placing the card then shutdown, put the card and boot it


I looked everywhere in the bios for settings for "init display..." or the like and couldn't find it. 

My friend said he put the 9500GT in the 2nd Black PCI-E x16 slot and it worked. I guess the first slot is a dud? I think he's temped to just use the 6850 in the second slot but i think it only runs at 4x... either way I think he should return it. The microcenter he bought it from is 60miles away >.< I'm hoping the closer microcenter (which is 25ish miles away) will let him exchange it.

I'm about to head over to his place and do some more tests with it and I'll let you guys know what we decide to do (probably take/send it back)

UPDATE: yea the thing is bad, hes taking it back and getting another


----------

